# Squirrel's November Throwdown Entry



## squirrel (Dec 7, 2010)

This was too cool! Thanks so much for the votes and thanks to Todd for the awesome prize!!!! I decided to enter on the 30th and that's when I turned in my entry. So I had just bought some beautiful poinsettias from Wally World and had them sitting on the table until I could get them watered and set by the fire place. It's funny because I had just taken my whole round loaf of sourdough bread out of the freezer, I also just bought those martini glasses to use for my upcoming Christmas party (all of you are invited!) to put nuts in and they too were on the table. Soooo, I was like dang, that's pretty. Let's make a big old turkey sammie and enter it in the Throwdown! You guys wouldn't believe how many times I set the table this way and that way and finally I said do this thing so you can eat some turkey sammie! I dug out some leftover Turkey and anything else I thought would taste good on a turkey sammie. Here's some sourdough fresh out of the oven, but I froze it, unthawed it and toasted it on the stovetop.








Looks kinda nappy, all cracked on the top, but it tasted really good.







Next up. I had one sweet potato left over from my Thanksgiving dinner so I cut it up like so, lightly coated with EVOO and sprinkled with brown sugar, cinnamon, cayenne pepper and salt. Sometimes less is more. Baked them at 400F for about 25 minutes. They were crispy on the outside and moist on the inside. Yummmmm.













Here's my cranberry and apple sauce with dried cherries and orange zest. Very simple to do. Throw it all in a pan with some sugar and orange juice and a little corn starch mixed in with the OJ. Cooked until it thickened. Sooo tastey with the turkey. I smeared this on the bottom part of the bread.







Total lusciousness here. The most simple thing to make and goes great with spicey sweet potato fries (would probably be good with ABT's too). If you notice the fries are in a wax paper sheet that I curled up into a cone. Also, I had some chili pepper lights that I decided not to have on for the final picture because they were just too busy, but look good here!







To make the dip I used creme fraiche. I love this stuff! You can substitute sour cream too.







It's nothing but the above, plus the zest and juice from one lime plus how ever much honey you like. Rimmed the martini glass with lime juice and rolled in some lime zest for a nice bit of color.







And this is my most favorite part of the sammie. I did a bacon weave and cooked it on a baking sheet in the oven. Perfect for my sammie.







Here's a pic with the lights on, didn't like it as I thought it was too busy. Also notice that the beer actually had a nice head. By the time I did a picture that suited my obsessive/compulsive arse there was no head left.







I put lettuce, tomato, salami, provolone and purple onions. I did use mayo on the top bun.

Now that I look at this picture I think it was better than the one I entered. You can see the bacon weave much better. But oh well, I still won! Thanks again everybody, and I have so much fun doing the Throwdowns. It does a lonely old ladies heart some good! Hugs to you all!

Edit: Oh yea, I forgot that I put some gravy over the top of the turkey. Yep, I am southern gal and put boiled eggs in my Thanksgiving gravy!!!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 7, 2010)

WAY BEYOND AWESOME, SQUIRREL!!!  I've never seen so many great, different ideas on one page!  YUM! Cheers to you!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2010)

Great Job Squirrel.

I could eat that real easy!!!!!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 7, 2010)

The squirrel rocks it again. Great work Cheryl


----------



## bassman (Dec 7, 2010)

It's been an hour since I ate dinner.  I think I could handle at least half of that!  Excellent sandwich and congratulations on the win.


----------



## meateater (Dec 7, 2010)

Sweet tater fries had me, everything after that was yada yada. Now boiled eggs in gravy? Esplain Lucy.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Congrats on the win.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 8, 2010)

nice sammy girl!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice sandwich there Cheryl. You are one of those folks that could a case of the flu look good. I don't know what it is about you well yea I do it's because you do things from the heart and there's not alot of that around anymore. Great job and I'll be sitting here awaiting your next fantastic job of some sort.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks Great Cheryl...  I will take two to go...


----------



## ak1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was good until I saw this part;


Squirrel said:


> , lightly coated with EVOO


----------



## ak1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was good until I saw this part;


Squirrel said:


> , lightly coated with EVOO



Dammit, now you made me think of Rachel Raye. I'm not sure I like you so much any more
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[/quote]


----------



## bbally (Dec 8, 2010)

Great sandwich... really nice spread!


----------



## tom37 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome samich.


----------

